# herearesomeupdatecellphonepics



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

just rebuilt the wheels last week.. 
and i havent taken many photos since i did the airlift slam xl struts up front.








wheels are now 17x8.5 and 10s








after camber..
















proper photos will come. sorry.


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

*Re: herearesomeupdatecellphonepics (xZANEx)*


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: herearesomeupdatecellphonepics (rorofast)*

that looks good


----------



## insert clever name (Jul 26, 2009)

*Re: herearesomeupdatecellphonepics (eastcoaststeeze)*

Ya man looks killer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

babababallin.


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

so clean!
dom


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

whats the exact specs on the rears? looks good.


----------



## vegitarianwagen (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (runhopskipendub)*

lookin good man


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

rears were 17x9 +40..
now 10 +27...?


----------



## NJbean89MK5 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NJbean89MK5)*

wow that looks sick!


----------



## blueb316v (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (f_399)*

Looks sick Zane!


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks guys..
hope to see some of you guys at dustoff sunday


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xZANEx* »_thanks guys..
hope to see some of you guys at dustoff sunday
















can't wait to see these wheels in person


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

yomanireallydigtheupdatedcellphonepics


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

^youknowswhatsup


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

that looks good


----------



## runhopskipendub (Oct 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

so you just went from the 1 inch stock lip to a two? that lip looks like a 3! cant wait to buy new lips. thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

yea i swapped the .5" up front to the 1".. and the rear went from 1" to 2"


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

Wow looks amazing!








What's involved in adjusting the camber in the rear?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*









you loosen this nut enough to get the bolt to spin.. which was 18mm i think.. and the 'out of round washer thing' will allow for the camber adjustment based on how much you spin the notched bolt.. 3 oclock or 9oclock will be the max camber.. toughest part is just getting to the bolt..


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

Awesome thanks for the reply! Looks like I got another thing to do tonight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (Aloha-boy)*

So sick zane, perfect fitment http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: herearesomeupdatecellphonepics (xZANEx)*




xZANEx said:


> QUOTE]
> Perfect stance.


----------



## plush-automotive (Oct 26, 2009)

dammm thats hot love it man


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

holy crap Zane, lookin awesome.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

just trying have a modest lil car is all..


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

Gives me a much better idea on how my 10" et37 will sit on the A3


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (eurotrsh)*

Car def looks great zane http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

*FV-QR*

took these at dustoff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

thanks!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (xZANEx)*

yomancarisfuggindopeyoushouldtakemorepicturesthoughyafeelme?


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Swbd4L)*

so fresh


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (rubAdubDUB01)*

im pretty sure that cant look any better, ur rears well you already no what im gonna say about that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

